# Oculus Rift S Tracking Erfahrungen



## endy66 (7. August 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen

Habe hier eine Rift S, mit welcher ich soweit wirklich sehr zufrieden bin. Auflösung und SDE sind massiv besser, als noch bei der "alten" Vive. Sie ist sehr bequem und die Controller sind auch akzeptabel (mochte die der Vive ein bisschen mehr).

Gibt es User hier, welche ebenfalls eine Rift S besitzen und etwas zum Thema "Tracking" sagen können? Bei mir funktioniert das eigentlich sehr gut, allerdings gibt es zwischendurch doch einige Probleme damit, gerade bei Spielen, in denen schnelle Bewegungen gefragt sind (z.B. Beat Saber). Habe schon von anderen gelesen, dass dies teilweise ein Problem ist, jedoch weiss ich nicht, ob es an meinem Modell liegt, oder ob das generell ein Problem ist. Deshalb würden mich Erfahrungen von euch interessieren.

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## Gluksi (7. August 2019)

die neue rift braucht licht und meine zickt bei arme hinten ab und zu also für par milisekunden.. das schwert und die hand blitzen kurz auf.. aber sonst ist das ding geschmeidiger wie meine letzten (hmm 3 waren es dk1 dk2 rift) brillen.meld dich doch bei uns in der FB gruppe an.entweder in der german oder in der german multiplayer gruppe.. sin alte hasen dabei die gerne helfen


----------



## endy66 (7. August 2019)

Danke Gluksi, für deine Antwort. Arme hinten ist klar, dass das bzgl. der Kameras nicht wirklich erfasst werden kann, das war für mich aber bisher auch kein Problem. Wie gesagt bin ich soweit auch sehr zufrieden und bin generell vom inside-out Tracking begeistert, bis auf eben diese paar Trackingfehler, welche man in Beat Saber aber erst so ab Stufe Expert wirklich merkt. Habe kein FB (mehr)^^
Heute habe ich einmal in den PTC gewechselt, das aktuellste Update von Oculus Home, soll angeblich gewisse USB Probleme (hatte bei mir immer diese Meldung, dass ich den USB Treiber updaten soll), sowie Tracking-Probleme behoben haben. Gefühlt ist es ein wenig besser, kommt aber immer noch vor. Bzgl. Licht, was ist bei der Beleuchtung gut / schlecht? Komisch ist, als ich die Rift S neu hatte, lief das Ding wirklich eine Woche lang absolut perfekt, ich hatte keine Probleme mit dem Tracking, dann kam ein FW Update für die Brille und die Controller, da fing es dann an...


----------



## TessaKavanagh (9. August 2019)

Tracking Probleme / Aussetzer habe ich bis jetzt mit der Rift S soweit nicht. Ich spiele in einem hellen Raum (Nord-Süd Lage mit Fenstern in beide Richtungen) ohne direkten Sonneneinfall (Vor den Fenstern hängen lichtdurchlässige Plissees.

Bisher bin ich von der Rift S im Vergleich zur Rift (eines Freundes) positiv angetan.


----------



## endy66 (10. August 2019)

Ich habe nun bei mir den Raum nochmal neu ausgemessen. Scheinbar gab es zuvor ein Problem mit der Bodenhöhe, welche nicht ganz zu 100% stimmte, dies führte wohl zu den Teils sehr auffälligen Problemen. Diese sind nun fast komplett weg. Zurzeit verwende ich die aktuellste PTC von Oculus Home.


----------



## enta (14. August 2019)

Ich würde die Rift S wirklich gern mal ausprobieren, zocke immer noch mit der rift und es macht genauso viel spiel wie am Anfang 
Leider habe ich jetzt aber einen Wackelkontakt am Kabel und egal was ich mache es tritt immer wieder auf und es holt mich ständig aus den Games raus.
Meine index müsste nächste Woche kommen, aber wenn ich mal die Gelegenheit habe würde ich gern mal schauen wie die rift s ist.
Abgesehn von den 80hz finde ich das ein ziemlich überzeugendes Paket.


----------



## endy66 (14. August 2019)

Da ich nur die originale Vive als Vergleich zur Rift S habe, kann ich sagen, dass die 80Hz jetzt nicht grossartig auffallen, im Vergleich zur Index allerdings sicherlich ein merklicher Unterschied, gerade wenn man die Beta nutzt, bei der man meines Wissens nach noch höher gehen kann.
Abgesehen davon dass für meinen Geschmack die Controller am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig bzgl. der Grösse im Vergleich zu Vive sind, kann man, gerade zu dem Preis, wirklich nicht viel aussetzen. Das Paket ist wirklich überzeugend und ich empfinde es als passend, was man fürs Geld bekommt.


----------



## enta (15. August 2019)

Ja das mit den 80hz hab ich auch gehört das da niemand Probleme hat, allerdings bei schnellen Games und für Leute die leicht motion sickness bekommen sollen mehr hz super sein.
Auch soll es realistischer wirken und der Immersion zuguten kommen.
Ich finde es schade das der Schritt gewagt wurde nur um die min system Voraussetzung runter schrauben zu können.
Abgesehn von den hz finde ich es aber auch ein super Paket, gerade auch wegen dem inside out tracking das es so schön einfach macht, hab gestern 3 Basestations angeschraubt, dass ist schon nervig 
Freut mich das du Spaß hast endy


----------



## endy66 (15. August 2019)

Da hätte ich mir auch gewünscht, dass das Display einen Bereich für die Wiederholfrequenz unterstützt hätte, also iwie 80-100Hz, aber ja ist im Endeffekt eine Preisfrage. Denke gerade mit dem Inside-Out Tracking, welches die Einrichtung wirklich einfach macht, zusammen mit dem erreichbaren Preis und wie du angesprochen hast den etwas niedrigeren Systemanforderungen, ist das schon eher ein massentauglicheres Produkt.
Hast du in dem Fall deine Index bereits bekommen enta?


----------



## enta (16. August 2019)

Meine Index ist gestern angekommen, direkt ausprobiert.
Das Einrichten ist wirklich altbacken im Vergleich zu anderen Headsets und musste auch direkt kurz trouble shooten, aber dann lief alles.
Ich hab gleich 3 Basestations montiert und das Tracking ist perfect in alle Richtungen.
Ich muss sagen ich bin ziemlich begeistert und die 144hz machen einen enormen Unterschied, in Beatsaber führt sich das schwingen der Schwerter so viel realer an,
ich habe nach kurzer eingewöhnungszeit direkt einen PR gebrochen den ich schon seit Wochen nichtmehr auf der Rift schlagen konnte.
Aber die hz, pov und höhere Auflösung machen einen sofort einen "besseren" Spieler.
Ist wirklich ein extrem gutes Teil, aber bei dem Preis hab ich das auch erwartet.
Ist auch super bequem, nach 2h spielen hatte ich nichtmal ansatzweise Abdrücke im Gesicht.


----------



## endy66 (17. August 2019)

Das hört sich sehr gut an. Hast du in diesem Fall drei der neuen Basestations 2.0 (Heissen glaube ich so?) montiert, also eine zusätzliche dazugekauft? Die 144Hz kann ich mir auf jeden Fall super "smooth" vorstellen und dass dies auch tatsächlich einen merkbaren Unterschied machen kann. Hast du die Basestations in drei Ecken in deinem Raum montiert? Wo hast du die Index gekauft?


----------



## enta (22. August 2019)

woops ganz vergessen das ich gepostet hab.
Ja ich hab drei Basestations 2.0 in einem Dreieck montiert, es soll zwar schon mit zwei sehr gut sein, hatte aber vorher mit zwei sensoren probleme wenn ich mich hingehockt habe und nah am Schreibtisch war.
Den "toten" Punkt habe ich mit der dritte ausgemerzt. 
Habe alles direkt im steam store bestellt.
Was etwas nervig ist, die Controller haben interne Akkus die ca. 8h halten und ich vergess als die aufzuladen, da fand ich die touch controller mit einer AA Batterie besser.
Habe viel gespielt die letzten Tage, macht wirklich Spaß 
Jetzt warte ich nurnoch auf Games die die neuen Möglichkeiten der Index controller voll ausnutzen können.
Ich glaube ich teste heute mal No mans sky an, da gab es ja jetzt ein update für vr und das soll ziemlich cool sein.


----------



## endy66 (22. August 2019)

Vielen Dank für dein kurzes Review bzw. deine Antworten. Hört sich alles ganz gut an. Da ich zu 90% eigentlich nur Beat Saber spiele, lohnt sich das bzgl. dem Preis aber wohl eher nicht, andererseits wäre genau da das möglichst einwandfreie Tracking schon sehr hilfreich und auch die höhere Bildwiederholrate, wie du schon geschrieben hast, würde das ganze wohl nochmal anders wirken lassen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. August 2019)

Meine bisherige erfahrung:

Bin maßlos enttäuscht. 

Vor 5 Tage die rift s gekauft und mein psvr inkl ps4 pro verkauft.

Da ich auf beats a er nicht verzichten kann, müsste die eine PC vr loesung her. 

Erfahrung bis jetzt:
Ich komm nichtmal durch die Einrichtung. 
Mein USB 3.0 Port ist angeblich das Problem. 

Man muss sich offensichtlich eine spezielle USB pci Karte kaufen damit es keine Probleme gibt. Sehr schwach. 

Habe diese Karte heute bestellt. Kommt am Dienstag. Wenns dann plug and play nicht laeuft schicke ich alles postwendend zurueck. 

Im uebeigen: mein PC rennt seit 2012/13 und dank der oculus dürft ich zum ersten Mal einen kompletten totaltabsturz inkl. Bule screen erleben.

Respekt, Facebook!

Ps: Wenn das beat saber tracking nicht absolut perfekt ist (ich spielte fehlerfrei auf experte+ an der psvr mit move controllern), dann geht sie auch direkt zurueck


'EDIT:
Die USB erweiterungskarte ist mittlerweile im PC und mit dieser funktioniert das Setup auch.

Was mir nicht so gefällt: 
Das tracking war IMO bei der PS4 pro mit PSVR um WELTEN besser in Beat saber.
Aber ich schieb das jetzt mal auf die fehlende erfahrung mit dem neuen VR system....und trainier mal weiter.....

Die controller im Übringen finde ich eine Vollkatastrophe (nicht nur für beat saber)
Wie kann man das Betteriefach denn nur magnetisch befestigen?
Mir rutschen die controller bei Beatsdaber regelmäßig aus der Hand, weil das Batterriefach (das auch den Griff darstellt) der hohen bewegungsgeschwindigkeit bei beat saber nicht stand hält.

Ich musste mit KLEBEBAND (!)  die Batteriefächer festkleben sonst ist eine Nutzung in schnelleren Spielen praktisch nicht möglich.

Als Übergangslösung bis zu PSVR2 auf der PS5 vergnüge ich mich mit dem miesen Oculus system halt mal noch.....aber von allen VR systemen die ich bisher hatte (HTC vive, PSVR, Oculus DK2) ist die Oculus Rift S mit sicherheit das schlechteste System überhaupt.


----------



## enta (2. September 2019)

Die meisten haben ein usb problem weil im Windows Gerätemanager die Stromsparfunktion aktiviert ist.


----------



## endy66 (2. September 2019)

Seit ich die aktuellste PTC Version drauf habe und das FW Update fürs Headset letzte Woche installiert habe, bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem ganzen System. Tracking ist nahezu perfekt, nur noch wirklich ganz selten mal ein kleines Problem, wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass die teilweise suboptimalen Lichtverhältnisse (soll ja bei diesem inside-out Tracking wichtig sein), das Problem darstellen. USB Fehler kommt seither auch nie mehr und auch die sonstigen kleineren Problemchen (Oculus Home musste manchmal neu gestartet werden, damit Bild im Headset kam), sind alle weg.


----------



## enta (3. September 2019)

Nice endy, klingt gut. Freut mich das du zufrieden bist


----------



## endy66 (3. September 2019)

enta schrieb:


> Nice endy, klingt gut. Freut mich das du zufrieden bist



Ja bin auch froh, dass es nun wirklich passt. Würde allerdings den Vergleich zur Index gerne einmal sehen, allerdings befürchte ich, dass ich dann eine Index kaufen muss


----------



## enta (5. September 2019)

haha, ja weiß nicht ob der Unterschied so groß ist. Controller sind zwar cool aber werden noch wenig unterstützt.
Linsen sollen von der S sogar besser sein, was bei der Index heraus sticht sind die hz, fov und Sound.
Ob einem das den satten Aufpreis wert ist muss jeder selbst raus finden.
Aber nachdem ich mir nen nasa Rechner gebaut hab, wollte ich den auch ausreizen 
Werd am we mal schön "until you fall" zocken, dass sieht mega aus.


----------



## endy66 (5. September 2019)

Ja der Sound ist mir soweit komplett egal, da ich eine Anlage nutze. Controller sind sicherlich nett, mir waren die der Vive alleine schon vom Gewicht her lieber, als die der S. Die Hz wären für mich sicherlich der wichtigste Punkt, nebst dem wohl sehr guten Tracking. Ja gerade in deiner Sig gesehen, tolle Kiste, du die dir gebaut hast


----------



## enta (6. September 2019)

Jetzt brauchen wir nurnoch ein mmorp wie "the oasis" und dann bin ich happy.
Die hardware ist jetzt schon auf einem recht guten level, egal was man kauft, nur richtig geiler Content fehlt noch.
Ich hätte wirklich extrem gern ein richtig großes ausgefeiltes mmorp.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. September 2019)

enta schrieb:


> Die meisten haben ein usb problem weil im Windows Gerätemanager die Stromsparfunktion aktiviert ist.



Habe alle Workgroups getestet gehabt, nur neue usb Karte hat geholfen.


Bin mittlerweile generell erstmal annähernd zufrieden, lediglich diese lächerliche magnethalterung für die Batterien ist so mega  nervig.
Wie kann man nur so einen faul designen.


----------



## endy66 (9. September 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Habe alle Workgroups getestet gehabt, nur neue usb Karte hat geholfen.
> 
> 
> Bin mittlerweile generell erstmal annähernd zufrieden, lediglich diese lächerliche magnethalterung für die Batterien ist so mega  nervig.
> Wie kann man nur so einen faul designen.



Ja diese Deckel sind wirklich nicht soo der Bringer. Hatte anfangs auch Schwierigkeiten damit, mittlerweile geht es aber eigentlich sehr gut damit, wenn ich die Controller wirklich fest halte, habe ich keine Probleme damit.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. September 2019)

endy66 schrieb:


> Ja diese Deckel sind wirklich nicht soo der Bringer. Hatte anfangs auch Schwierigkeiten damit, mittlerweile geht es aber eigentlich sehr gut damit, wenn ich die Controller wirklich fest halte, habe ich keine Probleme damit.



Das Problem sind dennoch die schnellen Bewegungen....bei Beat Saber auf experte und Experte+ fliegt der Deckel bei JEDEM Lied ab egal wie fest ich greife.
Das ist ne ergonomische Katastrophe.


Schade dass man sich bei einer fast 500€ teuren PC VR Brille mit Klebeband out of the Box direkt was zusammenschustern muss.
Das hat Sony bei einer weniger als halb so teuren PSVR besser hinbekommen.


----------



## endy66 (9. September 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Das Problem sind dennoch die schnellen Bewegungen....bei Beat Saber auf experte und Experte+ fliegt der Deckel bei JEDEM Lied ab egal wie fest ich greife.
> Das ist ne ergonomische Katastrophe.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja da gebe ich dir Recht, für den Preis muss das einfach passen. Naja die Idee ist gut gemeint, die Tester haben wohl allerdings nie BS gespielt, wohl eher ein paar VR Zeichenspiele ausprobiert


----------



## N8Mensch2 (9. September 2019)

enta schrieb:


> Ich würde die Rift S wirklich gern mal ausprobieren, zocke immer noch mit der rift und es macht genauso viel spiel wie am Anfang
> Leider habe ich jetzt aber einen Wackelkontakt am Kabel und egal was ich mache es tritt immer wieder auf und es holt mich ständig aus den Games raus.



Meine alte Rift hatte auch einen Wackelkontakt. Jedoch nicht "am Kabel", sondern am HDMI Anschluss der Brille. Kabel wäre ja kein Problem gewesen, das kann man tauschen. Bei einem Wackelkontakt im HDMI Anschluss ist es schlecht. Da ich noch Garantie hatte, konnte ich entweder zwischen einer neuen Brille oder Geld zurück wählen. Habe mich natürlich für das Geld entschieden, weil dieser Schwachpunkt bei allen Brillen vorhanden ist und früher oder später autritt.


----------

